# Rocket App.



## Alan Kilroy (Dec 22, 2017)

....and Compak K3 Touch complete with dirty hopper. ?


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

Alan Kilroy said:


> ....and Compak K3 Touch complete with dirty hopper.
> <img alt="fullsizeoutput_c8.thumb.jpeg.d7f5abc283bccb97d196ccaf082439d1.jpeg" data-fileid="31550" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_08/fullsizeoutput_c8.thumb.jpeg.d7f5abc283bccb97d196ccaf082439d1.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


How's the k3? Did Bella barista show you the Faustino grinder? I haven't read much about it but noticed they were selling it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alan Kilroy (Dec 22, 2017)

It seems fine. Have it since December 2017 from BB @£375.

No......as I'm in Dublin they didn't show me the Faustino. Is it good/better unit?

Any excuse to upgrade ?

Oooooo......just looked up the Faustino.......sweet looking grinder alright.

Damn!!!!


----------



## Alan Kilroy (Dec 22, 2017)

Compak K3 58mm burrs v Faustino 50mm burrs.


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

I know nothing about the Faustino, I'm not sure if anyone with experience on here has had their hands on one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Is the Faustino an Eureka Mignon with new clothes? As the Fausto is a Zenith with new clothes?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

